# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Delta Psychiatrisch centrum (MFC Rotterdam-zuid)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Delta Psychiatrisch centrum (MFC Rotterdam-zuid)
Boerhaavestraat 10
Rotterdam

Bezoek de website van Stichting Centrum '45


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Delta Psychiatrisch centrum (MFC Rotterdam-zuid).*

----------

